# Tecnos 2000



## Ludlow (Jun 21, 2006)

I am offered an apparently NOS steel frame/fork as yet unbuilt. Not sure of the production year as I haven't checked the serial number. The paint is generally fine, a single color with the company branding showing as an undercoat. The price is 1000. Is this the market today, or...? Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------

